# [Req] Sense 2.1 Mms Theme



## EchoX860 (Jul 29, 2011)

You notice on how the Sense 3.0 MMS one is blue and one is white, is it possible to do that with the Stock 2.1 MMS? I hate the Sense 3.0 Roms, but love the 3.0 MMS. Is there a way to make incoming Sense 2.1 Messages that light blue?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

theme forum is for releases only. moved to general.


----------

